# Colors?



## Au Naturel (Jun 8, 2012)

There are a some puzzleing me here in this litter. Mom is silver agouti and dad agouti, here is mom and dad and then the babies, would love some colors on these


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

The parents are lovely mice! I love the rich colouring and band on the male. The yellow baby looks like argente, which is just PE agouti. Both parents would carry PE if that's the case. The other babies look to be agouti with various c dilutes.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I can't comment on colours but your boy is super cute. I'm a sucker for that red colouring I have seen in some agouti mice.


----------



## Au Naturel (Jun 8, 2012)

I would like more specific guesses  There are no pedigrees on the mother but I do think her line is just silver agouti, not any PE.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Well, what does the father carry? You have his pedigree? I'm not sure that you could have babies like that unless the father carried some recessive c dilutes.


----------



## Au Naturel (Jun 8, 2012)

The fathers lines consist of only ag, ar and ar cr. Both lines are simple to my knowledge. I think that the case with the "orange" baby is that its ar cr without the fox belly, that these babies are C-P linked.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

The orange baby is an definitely argente, not an argente creme. Argente creme is a much paler, lemony colour, whereas your mouse is a strong orangey colour. So both parents must carry pink eyed dilute.

As the grey ones, they could be variant shades of silver agouti, or some other kind of c-dilute. It's impossible to be specific I'm afraid; they won't be their true colour at this age and all kinds of c-dilute mixtures can make a pale, browny-grey agouti


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Yep, just because the pedigree does not show pink eye, does not mean it was not there...just that those mice did not have it visible. One of the parent's siblings could have been pinked eyed and it would not show on a pedigree. Hidden recessives can be fun huh? And yeah, no way of telling which C dilute it could be.


----------

